# Glass' 9 Symphonies



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I am starting to discover Glass' symphonies, listening to the 9th as I write this. I find it quite likeable and of course very repetitive - It would be interesting to hear your opinions on his symphonies as a whole.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Have not heard any of the nine and through serendipity have started off with number four. It starts off sounding like Brahms! The voicings and the Romantic warmth. I couldn’t believe my ears but it put a smile on my face. I’m expecting more surprises with all of them along the way to justify his $35 million net worth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm glad to see we are all ignoring the 10th symphony. Dreadful work. Horrendous. Bad imitation of the worst Glass cliches. Bombastic drivel.

The 9th symphony is great, but personally I love the 8th symphony more. I haven't got around to really appreciate the middle symphonies (5 to 7) as much as I have with 1 to 4, but they are all quite different in character. Number 2 I have a real soft spot for; the crunchy bitonality certainly makes it stand out from the rest. Number 3 is short, small scale, but covers the most emotional ground of all ten, I believe.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The most interesting ones (for me) are the first 3. The 5th is his most long and tends to be quite boring.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Are you sure this isn't _one_ symphony repeated eight more times!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

You mean like Bruckner?

Sorry, I'll get me coat.......:devil:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Robert Pickett said:


> You mean like Bruckner?
> 
> Sorry, I'll get me coat.......:devil:


That's the equivalent of throwing a hand-grenade into the thread. Brucknerites will be seething. Now all you have to do is insult Wagner or Bernstein and this could get ugly, Robert! :devil:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Robert Pickett said:


> You mean like Bruckner?
> 
> Sorry, I'll get me coat.......:devil:


Technically, Bruckner wrote more than 9 symphonies, so I'll let you off the hook.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> You mean like Bruckner?
> 
> Sorry, I'll get me coat.......:devil:


Clever. But no cigar.

After all, I _can_ tell the difference between Bruckner's 4th and 7th, my two favorite of his symphonies.


----------

